# What to do with egg yolks



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 29, 2007)

I ahve been asked to make the wedding cake for a young lady and her husband to be.  I was delighted at the prospect until she told me that the cake was to be (drum roll please) Angel Food Cake.

Before last Saturday (Oct. 27) I had never made one from scratch before.  So I looked up a few recipes both on-line and in DC.  I selected the one I wanted and made it.  It turned out fantastic.  I am ready to make the wedding cake.

My problem; the recipe called for 12 seperated egg-whites, which of course leaves me with twelve egg-yolks.  I know there are great sauces made with egg yolks, as well as deserts.  But I just can't seem to think of any that would require so many yolks.  I could use a bit of help to keep from ending up with "Egg-on-my-face, yuk yuk ( I know, really bad pun, but I do need ideas for the yolks).

Oh, and I promptly froze the yolks.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Oct 29, 2007)

You need to add either sugar or salt to egg yolks before freezing them or they'll probably be too gummy to use when thawed.


----------



## Dina (Oct 29, 2007)

Here you go Goodweed GourmetSleuth - What to do with left over egg yolks


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 29, 2007)

This is the moment of indulgence. Mmmm, I do not do it very often, but when I really want to treat my self and the kids this is what I do:

2-3 egg yolks
Double amount of sugar
2-3-4 tea spoons cocoa powder.

Beat egg yolks and sugar together until sugar is completely dissolved, add cocoa powder mix well. Leave in refrigerator for couple-three hours. Now get a cold glass of milk get the mixture – enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

It will last for a week in refrigerator, hm, though it never last that long in my refrigerator.


----------



## college_cook (Oct 29, 2007)

If you add an additional 4 egg yolks to your 12, 5 whole eggs, 6 T of Vanilla, 2 cups of sugar, and I'm not totally sure on the dairy... but I think its 1 quart of cream and a quart of milk, that will give you creme brulee for 11... provided you also have 11 ramekins and the ability to make a very large water bath.

Other than that, you could do sabayon or creme anglaise, hollandaise.

If you have a FP, 12 egg yolks, 1.5 cups of grated parm, about 12 cloves of garlic, ground mustard, juice of 4 limes, about 4 T of Worcestershire, and S+P will make you some pretty tasty Ceasar dressing once you emulsify all that with oil, and to which you could easily add anchovies.

You could also do some pot de creme if you have demitasse cups.

You could probably make yourself a pretty good sized batch of pate a choux with that many yolks.  From there you could do beignets, or cream puffs, cheese puffs, pipe a little pate into them.

Lots of things to do with egg yolks.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 29, 2007)

You could also use some of them to make a decadently rich batch of scrambled eggs for breakfast.  Add 1 or 2 to French toast egg mixture, too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 30, 2007)

You could make a nice custard or lemon or lime curd.I like the pate choux idea you can freeze them and pull some out as needed just be sure after they thaw to crisp them up a bit in the oven.You can fill them with sweet or savory fillings.


----------



## corazon (Oct 30, 2007)

Yum, I immediately thought of lemon curd too.  I have a recipe for a lemon tart.  I'd be happy to pm it to you GW.  It is tasty, lemony and has an almond crust.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 31, 2007)

You can also use them bit by bit as a binder in meatloaf and hamburger patties. Or to glaze pastry with or as a wash for crumbing.  Mixed through fried rice or an Asian soup.  Dip asparagus spears into the egg mixture before pan frying.  You can also add a bit of parmesan to that mix for something different.  Coat potato slices in the egg before pan frying them.  Whip em all up and pour over a casserole dish of sliced potatoes with say butter beans and tomatoes and finished with a handful of cheese, seasoned to your preference.

Got any dogs?  Some say to mix an egg through some mince for a better coat.  Wouldn't want to perhaps do that with all 12, but could be good way to finish up a leftover egg or two.

Personally, I would eat with Katie E!!


----------



## BigDog (Oct 31, 2007)

Home made Ice Cream? With that many yokes you ought to make a ton of one flavor, or a few smaller containers of various flavors.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 31, 2007)

mayo etc, key lime pie, citrus curds, lots of caesar dressing, various egg breads,


----------



## jennyema (Oct 31, 2007)

If you froze them without salt or sugar you might have a problem making most of these things.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2007)

corazon said:


> Yum, I immediately thought of lemon curd too. I have a recipe for a lemon tart. I'd be happy to pm it to you GW. It is tasty, lemony and has an almond crust.



PM it along.  I'm ready.

Alas, I didn't know you had to stabilize the yolks before freezing.  But who knows, mabe the imersion blender can loosen things up a bit for me.

In any case, the ideas are great.  I am no longer at a loss for ideas.  Thanks everyone.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mr_goodbomb (Oct 14, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> This is the moment of indulgence. Mmmm, I do not do it very often, but when I really want to treat my self and the kids this is what I do:
> 
> 2-3 egg yolks
> Double amount of sugar
> ...



What... Is this? It's basically all I have available to make, so I'm just wondering what I'm making here...


----------



## eva6206213 (Nov 9, 2008)

i  like   eat   yolks~


----------

